# immigration to malaysia



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
there is any easy way for get permanent residence in malaysia
by buy property in malaysia or something like that?
*


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

PR no, but the closest is by having MM2H visa. Malaysia My Second Home Official Portal - MM2H Official Portal


----------



## mistymist (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks for the link! i think what i'm looking to find out more is there.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

About MM2H Programme - MM2H Official Portal

ABOUT MM2H PROGRAMME
LAST UPDATED ON 09 JANUARY 2014

Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) Programme is promoted by the Government of Malaysia to allow foreigners who fulfill certain criteria, to stay in Malaysia for as long as possible on a multiple-entry social visit pass.

The Social Visit Pass is initially for *a period of ten (10) years, and is renewable*.

*Eligibility
*It is open to citizens of all countries recognised by Malaysia regardless of race, religion, gender or age. Applicants are allowed to bring their spouses and unmarried children below the age of 21 as dependants.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
there is other options or no?
What about self-employment?
*


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I'm kind of digging the whole Malaysia vs Philippines thing.

Self employment would be an area of interest too.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
no answer?
*


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Regarding self-employment I found out that you can start a business in Malaysia but you won't be automatically allowed to work. It seems that you can ask for the permission to start a business (it seems quite easy to get one) but you won't have the working Visa. It sounds strange. 
I'm exploring the web searching how to get a Visa form my girlfrind who will join me in Malaysia in Genuary (I have a working Visa). It is really really complicated... The only oprions I heard about are: Visa Run, Marriage, find a job.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Professional visa*



roystevenung said:


> PR no, but the closest is by having MM2H visa. Malaysia My Second Home Official Portal - MM2H Official Portal


i dont agree with that because that involve a big investment and 50 % of that investment will be hold by the government for your whole stay in Malaysia.
that is why DP10 is quite better option then MM2H, which dont required any kind of big investment .:rain:


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*PR*



qworld said:


> *
> there is any easy way for get permanent residence in malaysia
> by buy property in malaysia or something like that?
> *


to get PR required a point base system. which is quite hefty.
that is why better track will be to apply a professional visa first and then after 2-3 years staying on this visa ,u can apply for RP which is quite similer to PR. but u should maintain your salary of RM 20,000 P/M.


----------



## LMAshton (Oct 10, 2014)

Another option is to incorporate in Labuan. If you do that, you can also get a work visa and dependent visa for spouse/children under 18. But Labuan businesses can only do business with other Labuan businesses or with businesses or people outside of Malaysia in any currency other than RM. It takes perhaps two months to incorporate and get the visas. Also, corporate tax is low - you have the option to pay either RM20,000 or 3% gross profit.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> Another option is to incorporate in Labuan. If you do that, you can also get a work visa and dependent visa for spouse/children under 18. But Labuan businesses can only do business with other Labuan businesses or with businesses or people outside of Malaysia in any currency other than RM. It takes perhaps two months to incorporate and get the visas. Also, corporate tax is low - you have the option to pay either RM20,000 or 3% gross profit.


*
I agree with you
I talked with many people - the best solution is to register a company
And as I know - there are many loopholes in Malaysia to get residency
So I think that it's not complicated
But some people advised me to stay away from Labuan
Because the government monitors the Labuan companies because many companies are opening (only on paper) to obtain residence only without real active
*


----------

